# These snail eyes make me laugh



## bettaguy (3 Apr 2020)

They look so strange I love it


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Apr 2020)

Great photo!


----------



## bettaguy (6 Apr 2020)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Great photo!


Thanks!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Apr 2020)

What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## bettaguy (5 Apr 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> What camera/lens did you use?


do you accept 2 year late replies? 😅 it was a arkaaquatics macro lens. i think they're sold as my scape studio lens or something


----------



## MichaelJ (6 Apr 2022)

bettaguy said:


> do you accept 2 year late replies? 😅 it was a arkaaquatics macro lens. i think they're sold as my scape studio lens or something


Like this ?  Looks like a fun kit!


----------



## bettaguy (7 Apr 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Like this ?  Looks like a fun kit!


thats the one!


----------

